# Ask her to go for coffee



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

There's this girl I really like and I only have 2 days left of working with her. I really don't want to lose this opportunity because if I keep worming out of talking to people I like then I will never find anyone!! So for next week:

1. Start a conversation with her, e.g. about what she did on the weekend
2. Ask her if she would be interested in keeping in contact after I leave

#1 should be do-able
#2... EEK!

Wish me luck


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck, supreme.mugwump


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Girls are so good dude. I see heaps that I would just love to kiss because they're so beautiful.. Awwhhhh  

Happy Hunting!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck!  I also have a problem with worming out of talking to people I like. Missed opportunities suck


----------



## irvanm87 (May 7, 2009)

good luck man...well be rooting for u


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Just trust you heart. Oh wait, thats the hard part.


----------



## Zoe1988 (May 8, 2009)

Good luck!!
look on the bright side, even if she says no, you wont be seeing her again so you have nothing to lose


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

I'm a bit late for the good luck, but better late than never. How did it go? I hope well!


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks people  Nah, it's not too late DawnToEarth, tomorrow is my last day with her. So far I have achieved 2 conversations!! So that's progress. But tomorrow is the day I have to ask, or I'll regret it. I'll let you know what happens...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hooray for conversations! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w00t.
coffee with a girl 

how cool is this?  let us know how it goes.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It was really helpful to have you all to report back to, cos it made it harder to worm out. I got up the courage to ask today if she wanted to keep in contact! I'm so proud! Now I have to figure out what on earth to do next, now that I have her phone number...


----------

